# [solved] mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1)

## artbody

Nach einem emerge --sync && emerge -avuDN world

```
[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

```

Nachdem ich hier im Forum kurz gesucht hab, fand ich zwar eine Möglichkeit, für den Fall, daß man eins der Packete gelöscht hat,

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-650489-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-sysapps+mktemp-start-0.html

aber da ich diesen Fehler nicht gemacht habe, hilft mir das nicht weiter.

Wie macht man das richtig ohne ein dann totes System nach obiger Methode wieder reparieren zu müssen?

----------

## firefly

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Nach einem emerge --sync && emerge -avuDN world
> 
> ```
> [blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1)
> 
> ...

 

einfach mktemp entfernen, da die Funktionalität nun in coreutils (ab version 6.10) enthalten ist

----------

## misterjack

Wenn man einen Blocker erhält, wird ja noch folgendes ausgegeben:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed
> 
> !!! at the same time on the same system.
> 
> For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following
> ...

 

Für manche ist es anscheinend eine Überforderung den Link aufzurufen und das feine (verdammte) Handbuch zu lesen. Wobei das einfacher wäre, als hier einen Thread zu erstellen  :Smile: 

----------

## Kunigunde

Hallo, ich habe den gleichen Fehler und habe dann mktemp entfernt. Neu booten. 

Speicherzuordnungsfehler! Ich war zu schnell

mir fehlen die binären pakete coreutils und mktemp

die binären coreutils habe ich gefunden aber nur in der version 6.9 d.h ich suche entweder 6.10 als binär packet oder das mktemp paket.

in der hoffnung, das dann die tux wieder am netz ist und ich die pakete wieder emergen kann.

hat jemand diese pakete?

/kuni

----------

## firefly

 *Kunigunde wrote:*   

> Hallo, ich habe den gleichen Fehler und habe dann mktemp entfernt. Neu booten. 
> 
> 

 

hat du vor dem neustart coreutils aktualisiert?

----------

## Kunigunde

hallo,

genau das habe ich nicht gemacht. ich boote jetzt mit der knoppix und kopiere mir das binär paket von 6.9 rein.

dann fährt die tux bis zu den init scripten hoch. Fehlermeldung: habe mktemp nicht gefunden. Klar

habe ich ja auch entfernt.

/volker

----------

## firefly

 *Kunigunde wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> genau das habe ich nicht gemacht. ich boote jetzt mit der knoppix und kopiere mir das binär paket von 6.9 rein.
> 
> dann fährt die tux bis zu den init scripten hoch. Fehlermeldung: habe mktemp nicht gefunden. Klar
> ...

 

tja selbst schuld  :Wink: 

Wenn du eh mit ner LiveCD gestartet hast, wiso machst du nicht einfach ein chroot und aktualisierst dann nur coreutils.

----------

## Wolle

 *Kunigunde wrote:*   

> Hallo, ich habe den gleichen Fehler und habe dann mktemp entfernt. Neu booten. 
> 
> 

 

Ich würde in dem Fall mal von der Installations-CD booten. Dann wie im Handbuch beschrieben chroot ins installierte System (vorher Partitionen mounten, /dev und /proc nicht vergessen). Dann

```
source /etc/profile

emerge coreutils
```

----------

## artbody

Danke erst mal

ok soweit 

```
emerge -C mktemp && emerge -uavDNt world
```

gemacht.

Reboot fehlt noch - bin ja gespannt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterjack

WTF! Reboot?

Es gibt lediglich zwei Gründe für einen Reboot: neuer Kernel oder Änderungen an der Hardware, alles andere ist sinnbefreit. Das Windows bei euch noch so nachwirkt ...

----------

## bell

aem...

- Verlassen der LiveCD chroot Umgebung

- Testen, ob das Hochfahren funktioniert

----------

## misterjack

Du wirst deinem Nutzertitel äußerst gerecht. Bei so einem lächerlichen Update ist ein Test ob der Rechner hochfährt reine Strom- und Zeitverschwendung. Wenn man natürlich anstatt das Update komplett durchzuführen, zwischendrin nach Entfernung von Systemapplikationen versucht seine Möhre zu booten, brauch sich nicht wundern. Bestimmt gehören solche Leute auch der Spezies an, die regelmäßig ihre Windoze zerschießen.

Bei einer Livecd drücke ich nach dem unmounten der Dateisysteme den Resetknopf, kein Grund sich den Krampf anzutun, einer "CD beim Herunterfahren" zuzuschauen.

----------

## Wolle

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> WTF! Reboot?
> 
> Es gibt lediglich zwei Gründe für einen Reboot: neuer Kernel oder Änderungen an der Hardware

 

Was bist du denn gerade schräg drauf   :Wink: 

Es gibt noch einen Grund. Wenn ich eine neue Library installiere, kann es sein, dass die alte, deinstallierte, gerade benutzt wird. Die bleibt beim Update im Speicher (wenn ich richtig informiert bin, sogar auf der Platte).

Bevor ich mich darum gekümmert habe, ob denn die alte Library nicht mehr benutzt wird und evtl. meine grafische Oberfläche runter- und hochfahre, geh' ich doch lieber mal einen Kaffee holen, während mein Rechner sich mit Booten beschäftigt.

Sagt mir, wenn ich falsch liege.

----------

## misterjack

Ich bin nicht schräg drauf, ich weiß nur was sinnvoll ist und was nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Die bleibt beim Update im Speicher (wenn ich richtig informiert bin, sogar auf der Platte).

 

Das in den Klammern ist größter Schmarrn  :Smile:  Eine alte Library bleibt solange im Speicher, bis das darauf zugreifende Programm neu gestartet wird. Dann wird definitiv die neue benutzt, manchmal muss das Programm dann auch neu kompiliert werden (revdep-rebuild lässt grüßen).

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> evtl. meine grafische Oberfläche runter- und hochfahre

 

Innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden erledigt. Rebooten braucht zigfach solange.

Klar gibt es neben den zwei Szenarien* noch weitere, wie z.b. ein Update von sysvinit oder udev. Aber die Software kann man an einer Hand abzählen.

Wie gesagt, wir sind hier nicht bei Windows, wo man wegen jeden Scheiß rebooten muss. Bei Linux ist das unnötig und sinnbefreit.

* Ich reboote meist nichtmal wegen einem neuen Kernel, wenn ich ein paar Stunden später den Rechner sowieso ausschalte.

----------

## think4urs11

@misterjack: Schalt mal bitte wieder einen Gang runter.

----------

## Fauli

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Die bleibt beim Update im Speicher (wenn ich richtig informiert bin, sogar auf der Platte). 
> 
> Das in den Klammern ist größter Schmarrn  Eine alte Library bleibt solange im Speicher, bis das darauf zugreifende Programm neu gestartet wird. 

 

Die Datei (z. B. Library) wurde aber nicht unbedingt ins RAM geladen, sondern nur in den Adressraum des Prozesses gemappt. Es wäre schlecht, wenn die Datei nicht mehr auf der Platte vorhanden wäre und Teile davon plötzlich ins RAM geladen werden müssten. Wolle ist hier also richtig informiert.

----------

## Kunigunde

Hallo, ich habe mich über das Livecd in meine umgebung gechrooted und konnte coreutils emergen.

aber ich erhalte bei der emerge Ausgabe nach dem Kompelieren immer wieder die Meldung:

usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: /usr/lib/portage/bin/filter-bash-environment.py:

/usr/bin/env: band interpreter: no such file or directory

python ist installiert. Wisst ihr welches paket noch fehlt?

danke

----------

## bell

@misterjack

[ ] Du hast den Thread gelesen, bevor Du getrollt hast.

Eine kurze Zusammenfassung:

- Kunigunde hat mktemp deinstalliert und neu gebootet - Grund: unklar - Resultat: Das System fährt nicht mehr hoch

- Er hat von einer Live-CD gebootet und in einer chroot Umgebung das Problem behoben (coreutils aktualisiert)

- Nach dem Kompelieren wollte er sein System neu starten

Wo ist das Problem?

----------

## bell

@misterjack

[X] Du hast den Thread gelesen

[ ] Ich habe den Thread gelesen

Habe gerade gesehen, es sind ja zwei Leute die ein Problem haben und Hilfe suchen.

Deine Kritik galt dem artbody. Hier ist ein Reboot in der Tat nicht notwendig.

Aber als n00b kann man sich das ja noch erlauben  :Embarassed: 

Zurück zum Thema: @Kunigunde, ist python über PATH erreichbar, also kannst Du python aufrufen? 

Eventuell hilft ein 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Wie lautet die Fehlermeldung genau? "band interpreter" kenne ich noch nicht. Aber ich bin ja noch ein n00b.  :Wink: 

----------

## artbody

@misterjack

Ich dachte das hier wäre ein Hilfeforum

 :Crying or Very sad: 

@misterjack   :Shocked: 

Erstens:  Ich habe nicht behauptet, daß ein reboot notwendig ist

Zweitens: Danke ich dir für die beleidigenden Worte des Windosebenutzers --- Kleiner Tip:  Forenregeln (§5, 7, 1 :Cool: 

Drittens: Habe ich bereits seit Suse 3.2 Linux. 

- Seit 1998 Linux only !

- Suse 3.2 bis 9.0, Mandrake bis 2005, 2005 - heute Gentoo 

Viertens: Ich arbeite mit Linux - Grafik & Povray & Web (Perl,php...) kenne mich also hauptsächlich in diesem Bereich aus

Fünftens: Nein ich bin kein Developer oder Informatikstudent, welcher sich an der Optimierung und Perfektionierung der Konfiguration eines Systems jahrelang aufhalten kann.

Ich sehe es so, daß die Betriebssysteme immer komplexer werden und man nicht alles können muß.

@Wolle

 *Quote:*   

> Bevor ich mich darum gekümmert habe, ob denn die alte Library nicht mehr benutzt wird und evtl. meine grafische Oberfläche runter- und hochfahre, geh' ich doch lieber mal einen Kaffee holen, während mein Rechner sich mit Booten beschäftigt. 

 

genau so sehe ich das auch, vor allem wenn ich nicht nur ein einzelnes Packet als Update installiert habe.

----------

## Kunigunde

python lässt sich aufrufen und meldet sich mit

python 2.51 (r251:54863)

wenn ich das programm mit python filter-bash....py aufrufe

erhalte ich missing pattern. Klar, ich habe auch keine Paramter

scheint python zu laufen? 

wenn ich mich in mein system chroote erhalte ich beim emergen den obengenannten Fehler.

ich habe versucht auch andere Pakete zu installieren ohne Erfolg.

Die Coreutils 6.9 habe manuell installiert, dann komme in das System

aber ohne Netzwerk usw. Beim Hochfahren wird das mktemp gesucht.

usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: /usr/lib/portage/bin/filter-bash-environment.py:

/usr/bin/env: bad interpreter: no such file or directory

diese Nachricht erhalte ich fortlaufend bei jedem mit emerge installierten Paket.

d.h. ich kann nicht ein Paket sauber emergen. 

Ich möchte ungern das System neuinstallieren

Benötige ich noch ein weiteres Pytheon Paket

----------

## bell

Hallo Kundigunde,

Dir fehlt entweder /usr/bin/env oder /bin/env

/usr/bin/env ist ein Symlink auf /bin/env.

----------

## Kunigunde

wow, ich bin sprachlos. der Fehler ist behoben, Danke

Der Tux fährt wieder hoch

jeztzt wollte ich den emergen aber ich erhalte dann die folgenden Meldungen:

 ERROR: sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1802:  Called dyn_unpack

 *               ebuild.sh, line  669:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              install -m${PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE:-0700} -d "${WORKDIR}" || die "Failed to create dir '${WORKDIR}'"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to create dir '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2/work'

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2/temp/environment'.

egal welches Paket.

----------

## Kunigunde

ich habe von der site

http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/hardened/x86/

das binär-paket coreutil paket runtergeladen und dann kopiert

emerge coreutil ausgeführt und es läuft

danke an alle

----------

## me4gentooforum

> ich habe von der site

> http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/hardened/x86/

> das binär-paket coreutil paket runtergeladen und dann kopiert 

Falls jemand auf einer anderen, exotischen Architektur (zb via) laeuft und nur eine illegale instructions bekommt, nachdem das thinderbox Packet installiert ist hilft vieleicht:

```

cd /uralter/root/snapshot

# mit Snapshot chroot arbeiten, weil das Installierte geht nicht mehr

./bin/chroot . 

quickpkg coreutils

exit

cp /uralter/root/snapshot/usr/portage/packages/sys-apps/coreutils-5.??-r1.tbz2 /

cd /

tar xjf coreutils-5.??-r1.tbz2

```

ich hab diese urversion auf einer ausrangierten platte gefunden, die mal in der box lief

das laesst sich imo auch auf einem aktuellen stage-ball umsetzen

beim naechsten mal nehm ich die Blocker einzeln in die Hand und mach kein schnelles unbedachtes unmerge...

danke fuer die Inspiration

----------

## jakobdettner

Danke! Das hat mich gerade gerettet  :Smile: 

Ich habe einen alten Rechner updaten wollen und versehentlich alles was bei Block stand unmerged  :Smile: .

Ich hab dann auch das tinderbox Paket geladen und von einem anderen Rechner per scp nach / eingespielt, da wget auch nicht mehr ging (ich glaube die Namensaufloesung hat nicht geklappt).

Von dort aus dann einfach

tar xjf coreutils-.......tbz2  aufgerufen

danach gings wieder

 *Kunigunde wrote:*   

> ich habe von der site
> 
> http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/hardened/x86/
> 
> das binär-paket coreutil paket runtergeladen und dann kopiert
> ...

 

----------

